# Wieder neue Rechtschreibung ab dem 1. August 2006



## Whodunit

Gestern durfte ich in unserer Tageszeitung lesen, dass ab 1. August 2006 die neue deutsche Rechtschreibung plus dazugehörigen neuen Duden als Nachschlagewerk dafür eingeführt wird und in einem Jahr verbindlich werden soll. Damit hatten wir uns ja nun schon zwei Jahre lang so in etwa angefreundet: Nun werde ich aber auch langsam sauer und etwas verwirrt. Hier ist erst einmal ein Artikel darüber und hier eine Zusammenfassung über die Regelungen.

Sauer bin ich über folgende Beispiele:

alt: radfahren - eislaufen (zwar unlogisch, wie Verb und Substantiv zusammenkommen, aber wenigstens einheitlich), trotzdem: Auto fahren
neu: Rad fahren - Eis laufen - Auto fahren (sieht logisch und einheitlich aus)
ab heute: Rad fahren - eislaufen - Auto fahren (wo ist denn hier die Vereinfachung? Führt das nicht zur Verwirrung?)

alt: leid tun (ist zwar unlogisch, warum "das Leid" klein ist, aber akzeptabel)
neu: Leid tun - leidtun (zwei Varianten sind immer blöd, die erste Variante ist natürlich viel logischer)
ab heute: leidtun (oh nein, schon wieder Substantiv und Verb zusammen!)

Am blödesten sind ja die neu zugelassenen Schreibungen: (wer sie entziffern kann, ist gut! )

Butike, Kupon, Grislibär, Ketschup, Panter, Cirkus

Oder wie schreibt es man nun wirklich? das Zu-Stande-Bringen, Zustandebringen, zu Stande bringen, zu-Stande-bringen? Potential oder Potenzial - Differential oder Differenzial? 

Ich überlege mir jetzt, bei der jetzigen Reform (der alten neuen Rechtschrebung) zu bleiben, so wie viele von uns bei der alten Schreibung geblieben sind.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir jetzt, bei der jetzigen Reform (der alten neuen Rechtschrebung) zu bleiben, so wie viele von uns bei der alten Schreibung geblieben sind.



Du kannst jetzt verstehen, was in meinem Herzen vor sich geht, denke ich, oder?

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Du kannst jetzt verstehen, was in meinem Herzen vor sich geht, denke ich, oder?
> 
> Kajjo


 
Das war ja mehr ironisch gemeint. Klar muss ich mich anpassen, wenn ich eine Bewerbung schreiben will, aber manche Änderungen halte ich für daneben. Bei der "alten neuen Rechtschreibung" (nach der ich schreibe) war bisher immer alles begründbar - bis auf Sachen wir "Eltern" statt "Ältern", aber "überschwänglich" statt "überschwenglich". Hier - denke ich - wird "Eltern" schon als Eigenname bezeichnet, deswegen kann man es nicht ändern.


----------



## jester.

Darüber wollte ich auch schon einen Thread erstellen... Ich wüsste mal wirklich gerne, ob es einen einzigen Menschen in Deutschland gibt, der wirklich weiß, wie was richtig geschrieben wird (oder geschrieben werden soll).

Wie viele verschiedene Rechtschreibungen gibt es eigentlich inzwischen?

Jana spricht immer von der schönsten Sprache der Wlt. Angesichts solcher Unsinnigkeiten wird manch einer wohl dazu neigen, von der bescheuertsten Sprache der Welt zu sprechen...


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Jana spricht immer von der schönsten Sprache der Wlt. Angesichts solcher Unsinnigkeiten wird manch einer wohl dazu neigen, von der bescheuertsten Sprache der Welt zu sprechen...



Die "schönste", nicht die "logischste", da ändert auch die Reform nichts dran ;-)


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Am blödesten sind ja die neu zugelassenen Schreibungen: (wer sie entziffern kann, ist gut! )
> 
> Butike, Kupon, Grislibär, Ketschup, Panter, Cirkus



Die finde ich echt am besten. Sie könnten für eine Menge Amüsemong sorgen. Aber die Änderungen waren ja offenbar höchst nessessär.

Mir fallen übrigens noch mehr tolle neue Schreibweisen ein: Majonäse, Portmone (oder so ähnlich). Ich möchte aber auch noch mehr großartige Schreibweisen vorschlagen: Ivänt, Händi, Kompluter, Disein, Emm-Pee-Drei-Pläijer

So, das war's


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Butike, Kupon, Grislibär, Ketschup, Panter, Cirkus


 
Von der "Butike" habe ich bereits im Radio gehört, gibt's denn jetzt wenigstens auch eine "Klike"?

Die Form "Cirkus" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wir hatten eigentlich die beiden Möglichkeiten, die fremde Schreibung zu nutzen ("Circus") oder die eingedeutschte ("Zirkus") - aber was "Cirkus" bringen soll?!?!?! Kann ich dann jetzt auch Photograf oder Fotograf schreiben?! So ein benebelter Schwachsinn... ich will auch was von dem Zeug, das die da in Mnnheim wohl dauernd zu sich nehmen, vielleicht begreife ich's ja dann... 

Das mit dem "Grislibären" ist doch wohl ein Scherz, oder???
Naja, wenn er nun wenigstens "korrekt" _Griss(e)ligbär_ geschrieben würde, dann sähe auch Kajjo ein, daß es das Wort "griss(e)lig" tatsächlich gibt! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Kajjo

Angesichts der vielen überzeugenden Beispiele wird mir schon wieder schlecht. Ich schließe mich MrMagoo uneingeschränkt an: Was immer die da in Mannheim nehmen, es muß schon ein krasses Zeug sein.

Kajjo

PS
"grisselig" *lol* Ich verstehe, was Du meinst! )


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> ab heute: Rad fahren - eislaufen - Auto fahren (wo ist denn hier die Vereinfachung? Führt das nicht zur Verwirrung?)



Kann mir das irgendjemand erklären? Gibt es dafür eine sinnvolle Regel?


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Kann mir das irgendjemand erklären? Gibt es dafür eine sinnvolle Regel?


Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass man mit dem Auto oder dem Rad fährt, aber nicht mit dem Eis. Vielleicht hat es aber auch damit zu tun, dass es als substantiviertes Verb so stark etabliert ist:

"Was macht ihr heute Abend?"
"Wir wollten zum Eislaufen."

"Es gibt mehrere olympische Eislauf-Disziplinen"


----------



## Lykurg

Ziemlich erschreckend fand ich auch, daß sich die gerade erschienene Neuauflage des 'Duden' bewußt von den Vorgaben der Rechtschreibkommission abgesetzt hat und ein eigenes, in verschiedenen Punkten abweichendes Muster verwendet (insbesondere in Sachen Getrennt- und Zusammenschreibung). Die bisher klassisch schreibende Springerpresse ist nun auf die Dudenrechtschreibung umgeschwenkt, die meines Erachtens äußerst fragwürdig ist.


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Die bisher klassisch schreibende Springerpresse ist nun auf die Dudenrechtschreibung umgeschwenkt, die meines Erachtens äußerst fragwürdig ist.



Naja, bei der Springer-Presse sehe ich das ein. Die Bild-Reporter sind so sehr in die knallharte Recherche eingespannt, dass man die nicht noch mit dem Pauken neuer Regeln belästigen darf. Und die Komma-Regeln bei der Bild (und der BZ in Berlin) sind auch ganz simpel: Je Komma fünf Euro in die Kaffeekasse.


----------



## romenk

Warum muss irgend jemand Sprachsachen verordnen?


----------



## jester.

romenk said:
			
		

> Warum muss irgend jemand Sprachsachen verordnen?



[Sarkasmus]Weil Deutschland offenbar bei vier Millionen Arbeitslosen nichts besseres zu tun hat[/Sarkasmus]

Ganz ehrlich: Das weiß wohl keiner...


----------



## jester.

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das war ja mehr ironisch gemeint. Klar muss ich mich anpassen, wenn ich eine Bewerbung schreiben will, aber manche Änderungen halte ich für daneben. Bei der "alten neuen Rechtschreibung" (nach der ich schreibe) war bisher immer alles begründbar - bis auf Sachen wir "Eltern" statt "Ältern", aber "überschwänglich" statt "überschwenglich". Hier - denke ich - wird "Eltern" schon als Eigenname bezeichnet, deswegen kann man es nicht ändern.



Darüber habe ich eben mit meinem Vater gesprochen. Das Ergebnis: Personalchefs sind auch nur Menschen. Was glaubst du denn, wie viele Personalchefs in Deutschland darauf achten, ob du Eis laufen oder eislaufen schreibst (das ist jetzt sinngemäß gemeint, mir ist auf die Schnelle kein besseres zusammengesetztes Verb eingefallen)? Die Wahrheit ist doch, dass keiner mehr weiß, was wie richtig geschrieben wird. Auch in Bewerbungen nicht und auch nicht in der Schule, wo die Reform ja verpflichtend ist (was mir am meisten gegen den Strich geht - außerhalb der Schule kann man ja schreiben wie man will).


----------



## romenk

Nein, ganz ehrlich, wenn 'irgend jemand' ist dir lieber und du einfach weiter so schreibst, was denkt man darüber?


----------



## jester.

romenk said:
			
		

> Nein, ganz ehrlich, wenn 'irgend jemand' ist dir lieber ist und du einfach weiter so schreibst, was denkt man darüber?



Da würde man mir wohl keinen Strick draus drehen, da, wie gesagt, alle Leute wirklich verunsichert sind, was wie geschrieben wird (oder geschrieben werden soll). In Zweifelsfällen ist man also inzwischen beim Korrigieren nicht mehr so streng.

Eigenartig ist auch, dass es kein absolut korrektes Nachschlagewerk mehr gibt, da der Duden ja nicht alle Änderungen der neuen Reform übernommen hat.


----------



## Jana337

Purer Wahnsinn! 

Ich werde erstmal herausfinden, was davon das Goethe-Institut hält. Nachdem ich die letzte Deutschprüfung meines Lebens abgelegt habe, werde ich mich wohl zu der ursprünglichen Rechtschreibung bekehren, um meine elementare Menschenwürde zu bewahren! 

Bis dann werde ich in meinem Lebenslauf nicht Deutsch - fließend einführen, sondern Deutsch I - bis 1996, Deutsch II - 1998-2006, Deutsch III - nach 2006. Eventuell werde ich mich erkundigen, was man in Mannheim kifft. 

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Jana, vergiß nicht die Feineinteilungen von Phase II a bis II c 

@FloVi
Zu Springer gehören immerhin auch noch Welt, Berliner Morgenpost, ein Haufen Regionalzeitungen und gut zwei Dutzend Zeitschriften... Und meines Wissens läßt der neue Duden weniger Alternativschreibweisen zu als die "endgültige" Reformstufe, insofern ist er eher eine Erschwernis.  Insbesondere die Situation an den Schulen dürfte unhaltbar werden, wenn Lehrer mit dem Duden korrigieren und dann von ihren Schülern aufgrund der tatsächlich abweichenden Regelungen zurechtgewiesen werden können.


----------



## FloVi

Lykurg said:
			
		

> @FloVi
> Zu Springer gehören immerhin auch noch Welt, Berliner Morgenpost...



Ich hatte gehofft, die Formulierung war ironisch genug, um den Smiley weglassen zu können.


----------



## übermönch

Das einzig richtige und schöne Hochdeutsch war schon in der Reform von 1903 vernichtet... Dann kam die gotische Schrift dran, dann das lange S. linguistischer Vandalismus nach meiner Meinung. Was ist eigentlich mit Österreich? Machen die beim Unsinn mit?


----------



## Whodunit

So ein Mist ... ich habe was zu jedem Beitrag zu sagen, und immer eigentlich nur das Gleiche: Ihr habt ja Recht. 



			
				j3st3r said:
			
		

> Darüber wollte ich auch schon einen Thread erstellen... Ich wüsste mal wirklich gerne, ob es einen einzigen Menschen in Deutschland gibt, der wirklich weiß, wie was richtig geschrieben wird (oder geschrieben werden soll).


 
Bis zur ersten neuen Schreibung (vor 1998) wussten es noch etwa 90 % der Deutschen, bis 2006 etwa 30 % und nun 1 %. 



> Wie viele verschiedene Rechtschreibungen gibt es eigentlich inzwischen?


 
Viel Spaß beim Lesen. 



> Jana spricht immer von der schönsten Sprache der Welt. Angesichts solcher Unsinnigkeiten wird manch einer wohl dazu neigen, von der bescheuertsten Sprache der Welt zu sprechen...


 
Nein, von den bescheuertsten Reformern. Viele Regeln sind echt an den Haaren herbeigezogen - das empfand ich bei der letzten Änderung nicht ganz so.



> Die finde ich echt am besten. Sie könnten für eine Menge Amüsemong sorgen. Aber die Änderungen waren ja offenbar höchst nessessär.


 
Wobei die ja nicht mal schlecht aussehen, deine nessessären Änderungen. Eigentlich war ja schon Parfüm blödsinnig, aber das nun Dinge wie Grislibär und Portmonnee (?) nachziehen müssen, ist schon sinnlos. Dann brauchten wir eigentlich auch Skenner und Pitzas.



			
				MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Von der "Butike" habe ich bereits im Radio gehört, gibt's denn jetzt wenigstens auch eine "Klike"?


 
Ich bevorzuge "Klicke".



> Die Form "Cirkus" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wir hatten eigentlich die beiden Möglichkeiten, die fremde Schreibung zu nutzen ("Circus") oder die eingedeutschte ("Zirkus") - aber was "Cirkus" bringen soll?!?!?!


 
Genau deswegen habe ich es ja mit aufgelistet. Das ist echt bescheuert. Ich kann bisher auch nur Circus und Zirkus, aber was rechtfertigt ein Mischmasch aus beidem?



> Kann ich dann jetzt auch Photograf oder Fotograf schreiben?!


 
Du kannst sogar Photograph und Fotograph schreiben, wenn du es übertreiben willst.



> So ein benebelter Schwachsinn... ich will auch was von dem Zeug, das die da in Mnnheim wohl dauernd zu sich nehmen, vielleicht begreife ich's ja dann...


 
Gab es denn in Amsterdam keins? *hehe* 



> Das mit dem "Grislibären" ist doch wohl ein Scherz, oder???
> Naja, wenn er nun wenigstens "korrekt" _Griss(e)ligbär_ geschrieben würde, dann sähe auch Kajjo ein, daß es das Wort "griss(e)lig" tatsächlich gibt!


 
Ich halte es leider nicht für einen Scherz, sondern für Blödsinn. Sogar ich kam schon in der 1. Klasse mit dem Grizzlibären aus einem Kinderbuch klar, auch wenn mir die Schreibung damals schon seltsam vorkam. Gibt es hierfür eine etymologisch sinnvolle Erklärung?



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Vielleicht hat es damit zu tun, dass man mit dem Auto oder dem Rad fährt, aber nicht mit dem Eis. Vielleicht hat es aber auch damit zu tun, dass es als substantiviertes Verb so stark etabliert ist:


 
Wäre ja zumindest teils logisch, wenn es dann nicht "Schlittschuh laufen" gäbe. Obwohl man zwar mit den Dingern laufen kann und mit dem Eis nicht, ist es doch im Prinzip das Gleiche, oder?



			
				Lykurg said:
			
		

> Ziemlich erschreckend fand ich auch, daß sich die gerade erschienene Neuauflage des 'Duden' bewußt von den Vorgaben der Rechtschreibkommission abgesetzt hat und ein eigenes, in verschiedenen Punkten abweichendes Muster verwendet


 
Viel witziger finde ich ja, dass der neue Duden (ich habe schon Ausschnitte gesehen) seine Empfehlungen bei zwei oder drei möglichen Schreibungen gelb unterlegt. Ja - warum lässt er dann die andere Variante nicht ganz weg? 



			
				romenk said:
			
		

> Warum muss irgend jemand Sprachsachen verordnen?


 
Nun ja, weil wir sonst so schreiben könnten wie wir wollten. Ich glaube, dass es für das Bulgarische auch schon Reformen gab, damit alle Leute "Български" und nicht "Бългаaрзкий" schreiben. Aber man muss die Sprache damit nicht "zumüllen", da gebe ich dir Recht - eine Reform alle hundert Jahre genügt doch.



			
				übermönch said:
			
		

> Das einzig richtige und schöne Hochdeutsch war schon in der Reform von 1903 vernichtet... Dann kam die gotische Schrift dran, dann das lange S. linguistischer Vandalismus nach meiner Meinung. Was ist eigentlich mit Österreich? Machen die beim Unsinn mit?


 
Darüber steht auch etwas in unserer Tageszeitung (leider kann ich sie nicht verlinken, da man nichts darüber im Internet findet, deshalb schreibe ich mal sechs statt vier Sätze ):



> Auch die deutschsprachigen Nachbarn schließen sich der Korrektur der Rechtschreibreform an. In *Österreich* tritt nach Auskunft des Bildungsministeriums die neue Schreibweise am 1. August offiziell in Kraft. An den Schulen wird ab Schuljahresbeginn nach den überarbeiteten Regeln gelehrt. Es gilt jedoch noch eine Übergangsfrist von zwei Jahren, in der die alte Rechtschreibweise nicht als Fehler gerechnet wird. In der *Schweiz* tritt nach einem Beschluss der Erziehungsdirektorenkonferenz ebenfalls am 1. August die modifierte Rechtschreibung offiziell in Kraft. An den Schulen wird die alte Rechtschreibweise noch drei Jahre lang toleriert. Der Rechtschreibleitfaden für den offiziellen Schriftverkehr werde noch überarbeitet, sagte eine Sprecherin.


----------



## Lykurg

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich hatte gehofft, die Formulierung war ironisch genug, um den Smiley weglassen zu können.


 Argh, da hatte ich so manches überlesen bzw. anders gedeutet, z.B. hatte ich "je Komma" im Sinne von "je Kommafehler" aufgefaßt. 


			
				Whodunit said:
			
		

> Viel witziger finde ich ja, dass der neue Duden (ich habe schon Ausschnitte gesehen) seine Empfehlungen bei zwei oder drei möglichen Schreibungen gelb unterlegt. Ja - warum lässt er dann die andere Variante nicht ganz weg?


Weil sie dann als falsch gelten müßten, was sie laut der Rechtschreibkommission aber nicht sind. In Einzelfällen hat er aber offenbar genau das getan. - Der Duden beabsichtigt offenbar eine vereinheitlichende Entwicklung, deren Steuerung er durch "Empfehlungen" übernimmt.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bis zur ersten neuen Schreibung (vor 1998) wussten es noch etwa 90 % der Deutschen, bis 2006 etwa 30 % und nun 1 %.



Alleine diese Aussage sollte doch Grund genug sein, zur alten Rechtschreibung zurückzukehren. Die vielen Exzesse, Unstimmigkeiten und Sprachverstümmelungen der sogenannten Reformen sind einfach nur schrecklich. 

Ich bleibe bei der etablierten deutschen Rechtschreibung und glaube, daß man damit immer noch gut fahren wird in Deutschland, selbst bei Bewerbungen und Veröffentlichungen. Immerhin sind die meisten Wissenschaftler, Autoren und Gebildeten strikt gegen diese Reform.

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Alleine diese Aussage sollte doch Grund genug sein, zur alten Rechtschreibung zurückzukehren. Die vielen Exzesse, Unstimmigkeiten und Sprachverstümmelungen der sogenannten Reformen sind einfach nur schrecklich.
> 
> Ich bleibe bei der etablierten deutschen Rechtschreibung und glaube, daß man damit immer noch gut fahren wird in Deutschland, selbst bei Bewerbungen und Veröffentlichungen. Immerhin sind die meisten Wissenschaftler, Autoren und Gebildeten strikt gegen diese Reform.
> 
> Kajjo



1996 war eines meiner ersten Grundschuljahre. Somit habe dich die Reform von Anfang an gelernt. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich zur alten Schreibung zurückkehren könnte. Aber ich nehme an, dass man mit der neuen Rechtschreibung auch gut zurecht kommt, da dort weniger auf Fehler (zB zusammengesezte Verben) geachtet wird. Das ist zwar schade und ein unverantwortlicher Umgang mit Sprache, aber es funktioniert ja noch irgendiwe.


----------



## Kajjo

j3st3r said:
			
		

> 1996 war eines meiner ersten Grundschuljahre. Somit habe dich die Reform von Anfang an gelernt. Ich glaube nicht, dass ich zur alten Schreibung zurückkehren könnte. Aber ich nehme an, dass man mit der neuen Rechtschreibung auch gut zurecht kommt, da dort weniger auf Fehler (zB zusammengesezte Verben) geachtet wird. Das ist zwar schade und ein unverantwortlicher Umgang mit Sprache, aber es funktioniert ja noch irgendiwe.


Ich finde keineswegs, daß in der Reform von 1996 weniger auf Zusammenschreibung geachtet wird. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist mindestens so kompliziert wie vorher, nur noch viel unlogischer.

Man vergleiche bitte folgende Tabelle. *Man beachte, wie extrem einheitlich die alte Schreibweise war und wie sehr verwirrend die neuen Schreibweisen sind.*

Dieses alte Vorurteil, daß die Reform "einfacher" ist, hält sich hartnäckig, ist aber schlichtweg sachlich falsch. Was ist z.B. an "das/daß" komplizierter als an "das/dass"? (Ausnahmen sind vielleicht die Kommaregeln und die lange-Vokal-ß-Regel.)

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Immerhin sind die meisten Wissenschaftler, Autoren und Gebildeten strikt gegen diese Reform.


DAS zählt nun wirklich nicht als Argument. Es gab keine Phase der Weltgeschichte, in der sich die "Bildungselite" mal einig gewesen wäre. Und was die Mehrheiten innerhalb dieser Gruppierungen angeht: Die hatten sich auch mal strikt gegen den Gedanken gestellt, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht...


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> DAS zählt nun wirklich nicht als Argument. Es gab keine Phase der Weltgeschichte, in der sich die "Bildungselite" mal einig gewesen wäre. Und was die Mehrheiten innerhalb dieser Gruppierungen angeht: Die hatten sich auch mal strikt gegen den Gedanken gestellt, dass sich die Erde um die Sonne dreht...



Das mag nicht als Argument gegen oder für die Reform zählen, aber durchaus als Argument gegen oder für die persönliche Entscheidung, die alte Schreibweise beizubehalten. Außerdem hilft mein Argument, realistisch einzuschätzen, wie andere auf die Verwendung der etablierten Rechtschreibung reagieren könnten.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Das mag nicht als Argument gegen oder für die Reform zählen, aber durchaus als Argument gegen oder für die persönliche Entscheidung, die alte Schreibweise beizubehalten.


Da bin ich pragmatischer. Meine Tochter ist jetzt zwölf. Sie musste das Lernen, also mussten wir es auch lernen und werden es auch erneut lernen müssen.


----------



## Kajjo

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Die Form "Cirkus" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wir hatten eigentlich die beiden Möglichkeiten, die fremde Schreibung zu nutzen ("Circus") oder die eingedeutschte ("Zirkus") - aber was "Cirkus" bringen soll?



Es darf doch in einer Welt mit einem letzten Rest an Zivilcourage nicht angehen, daß uns gesagt wird, wir sollten "Cirkus" schreiben und es wird auch noch getan! Nein, diese Reform ist derart absurd, daß man nur auf den gesunden Menschenverstand hoffen kann!

Das eigentlich Schlimme ist ja, daß, wenn selbst sprachverliebte Leute wie wir anfangen, die Regeln zu ignorieren, Tür und Tor geöffnet wird für eine vollständige Anarchie der Orthographie. Irgendwann meint jeder, selbst entscheiden zu dürfen, wie etwas "gut" oder "richtig" zu schreiben ist. Diese Reform hat der deutschen Sprache keinen Gefallen getan!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Da bin ich pragmatischer. Meine Tochter ist jetzt zwölf. Sie musste das Lernen, also mussten wir es auch lernen und werden es auch erneut lernen müssen.


People were also pragmatic in this country, the US, when "progressive educators" threw out phonics, introduced "new math" and accepted the incredibly stupid method of teaching foreign language that enabled me to learn NOTHING about the Spanish language in three years of high school.

I'm a liberal, and I'm all for "going with the flow", but this reform has been carried out in an insane way, and I loathe it. Parents are now forced to support the reform in order to make sure their children are not penalized by not mastering something new that is NOT simpler than what existed before.

No one I know in Germany is sure what the rules are any more. Everyone is confused. How can this possibly be good? One of the reasons I refuse to write in German is that I am now so confused, I no longer feel sure about anything. On top of all the grammar problems, all the old difficulties of this difficult language, I can't even get a spellchecker and depend on it because what spellchecker is going to know what is right or wrong at this time?

You should know by now that stating something this strongly, in this forum or any other place, is not my style of communication. That's how strongly I feel. If I were German, I would do exactly what Kajjo and MrMagoo have done. I would reject the changes entirely. Nothing will convince me that this reform is anything else but a horrible mistake.

If I were a teacher of the German language in German, I would be furious. And I'd wager many teachers are. 

No smiley this time.

Gaer


----------



## Lykurg

Kajjo, ich danke sehr für den Link auf die Tabelle. Die gesamte Seite ist sehr erhellend. Eigentlich müßte es auch dem entschiedensten Verfechter der Reform genügen, auch nur _eine_ dieser Auflistungen wirklich durchzulesen, um sich schaudernd und für immer von dieser Greueltat gegen unsere Sprache abzuwenden.

Besonders zur Lektüre zu empfehlen ist die Fremdwörterliste, oder auch die Beispielsätze zur Kommasetzung. 
Offenbar mit den neuen Regeln konform sind Sätze wie:

[Vorsicht, neue Rechtschreibung!]
Er suchte intensiv den Berliner Stadtplan in der Hand ein Straßenschild.
Sie holte ihre Einkaufstasche aus der Küche im Arm den Bruder im Taxi ab.
[/Vorsicht, neue Rechtschreibung!]


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Eigentlich müßte es auch dem entschiedensten Verfechter der Reform genügen, auch nur _eine_ dieser Auflistungen wirklich durchzulesen, um sich schaudernd und für immer von dieser Greueltat gegen unsere Sprache abzuwenden.



Tja, so denke ich schon seit 1996. Leider entscheiden in diesem unseren Lande nicht gerade die Denker. Vielleicht stimmt ja was mit dem Wasser nicht in Mannheim? Irgendwo dran muß es doch liegen, daß die die Einschläge dort nicht merken, aber wir normale Bürger dies sofort erkennen.

_"Wenn die Klügeren immer nachgeben, regieren die Dummen die Welt."_

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> If I were a teacher of the German language in German, I would be furious. And I'd wager many teachers are.



Und als Eltern sind wir das ebenfalls. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich die Reform anfangs begrüßt habe. Es gab Dinge, die mir nicht gefielen, aber wie heißt es: Allen Leuten recht getan ist eine Kunst, die niemand kann.

Jetzt sieht es so aus, als wäre eine vielleicht mal gute Idee - wie schon so oft - zu einem reinen Politikum geworden, das so oft durchgekaut und wieder ausgespuckt wurde, dass es niemand mehr erkennen kann.

Ganz ehrlich? Fast niemand ist gezwungen, die Rechtschreibung anzuwenden. Kein Schriftsteller, kein Journalist, kein Normalbürger. Aber das ganze Theater um die Reform trug seinen Teil dazu bei, dass hier und dort und dann nochmal hier "nachgebessert" wurde. Leidtragende sind jetzt die, denen keine Wahl bleibt. Sie müssen es lernen und sie müssen es anwenden und wenn wir unserer Wut freien Lauf lassen, schlägt sich das auf die Noten aus. Und das in dem Fach, das die eigene Sprache -die Muttersprache - betrifft.

Soll ich Dir sagen, was mich an den Reformgegnern wirklich gestört hat: Sie haben nicht einfach nur ihre Meinung gesagt. Da wurden Volksabstimmungen verlangt, selbst Jahre nach Einführung der ersten Reform. Toll: Volksabstimmung. Dabei könnten sie sie einfach ignorieren. Doch die Schüler, die wahrhaftig *betroffen *gewesen wären, hätten nicht einmal mit abstimmen dürfen.

Und wenn nichts mehr hilft, kommt der Spruch "Als hätten wir keine wichtigeren Probleme."

Klar haben wir die. Und, sollen wir etwa die Sprachwissenschaftler darauf ansetzen? 

Widerstand, Staatskritik, Engagement. Alles richtig und wichtig. Aber man kann es auch anders sehen. Überall wird laut nach Reformen gebrüllt, doch wehe sie betreffen den Rufer und sie fallen nicht so aus, wie der sich das vorgestellt hat. Dann ist es Essig mit der Reformwilligkeit.

Ich sage es nochmal ganz klar: Die Reform in ihrer jetzigen Form ist ein riesiger Müllhaufen. Aber ebenso klar ist, dass die "organisierten Reformgegner" ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben. Wie haben sie gerufen, die Reform sei Mist und müsste abgeschafft oder nachgebessert werden. Sie wurde nachgebessert. Und alles was wir bekamen ist ein erneuter Beweis dafür, dass Politiker es so gut wie nie "besser" machen. Sie folgen einfach den Empfehlungen der Wissenschaft und die hat sich schlicht und ergreifend unter Druck setzen lassen und ihm schließlich nachgegeben.

Und als Krönung kommt der Duden und kocht sein eigenes Süppchen.

Isch habe ferrtig* ;-)
----
* Für unsere nicht-deutschen Freunde: Das ist ein Zitat vom Fußballtrainer Giovanni Trappatoni(?), der auf einer Pressekonferenz in einem echt schlimmen Deutsch eine Tirade gegen seine Spieler vom FC Bayern München abließ.


----------



## jester.

FloVi said:
			
		

> Und wenn nichts mehr hilft, kommt der Spruch "Als hätten wir keine wichtigeren Probleme."



Das ist zwar einerseits nur ein Spruch, aber andererseits sehr richtig, wenn die Rechtschreibung zum großen Thema der Politik wird, die sich wirklich um andere Dinge kümmern sollte.

Und letztenendes ist die Rechtschreibreform nur wieder ein Spielplatz für alle, die sich ganz dringend mal wieder profilieren wollen: Der aus dem Boden gestampfte Rechtschreiberat, die Kultusminister, die Leute vom Dudenverlag und die Leute von anderen Verlagen, die ebenso ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Ganz ehrlich? Fast niemand ist gezwungen, die Rechtschreibung anzuwenden. Kein Schriftsteller, kein Journalist, kein Normalbürger.



Das sehe ich insofern anders, als auch Normalbürger Kinder haben, einen Beruf ausüben und Bücher lesen.

Leider müssen manchen beruflich der neuen Reform gegenüber Gehorsam geloben, leider muß man sich zusammenreißen und es seinen Kindern nicht unnötig schwer machen, leider kann man sich nicht aussuchen, in welcher Rechtschreibung man seine Bücher kauft. Ich lese sehr, sehr gerne und ich liebe die deutsche Sprache, aber mir wird zunehmend schlecht, wenn ich diese reformierten Schreibweisen lesen muß.

Nein, es ist einfach kein gültiges Argument zu behaupten, daß die Reform die Normalbürger nicht beträfe.



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Doch die Schüler, die wahrhaftig *betroffen *gewesen wären, hätten nicht einmal mit abstimmen dürfen.



Nun, sicherlich sind die Schüler betroffen von der Reform. Aber ich glaube, Du fällst da auf die Polemik der Reform-Befürworter hinein. Wirklich Betroffen sind all diejenigen, die täglich mit der deutschen Sprache zu tun haben: Wissenschaftler, die wöchentlich Veröffentlichungen verfassen, Autoren, die Bücher schreiben, Journalisten, die Zeitungen füllen, ebenso alle Fakultäten,  für die Sprache eines ihrer wichtigsten Werkzeuge ist, z.B. Juristen, Übersetzer oder Sekretärinnen. Dies sind die wirklich Betroffenen, jeden Tag ihres Lebens, ihres Berufs, ihrer Berufung!

Schüler können sich am wenigsten wehren, das ist wahr -- aber die Betroffenheit endet spätestens beim Schulabgang. Dann sind auch sie Erwachsene. Und man ist wesentlich länger Erwachsener als Schüler, es gibt viel mehr Berufstätige als Schüler. Nein, diese Reform betrifft unsere Muttersprache und damit uns alle.



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Überall wird laut nach Reformen gebrüllt, doch wehe sie betreffen den Rufer und sie fallen nicht so aus, wie der sich das vorgestellt hat. Dann ist es Essig mit der Reformwilligkeit.



Da hast Du natürlich zu einem Großteil recht. Zwischen Reformwille und Reformakzeptanz klafft eine risiege Kluft. Allerdings kenne ich niemanden, der nach einer Rechtschreibreform geschrien hätte. Wir haben in der Tat ganz andere Probleme in diesem Lande.



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Ich sage es nochmal ganz klar: Die Reform in ihrer jetzigen Form ist ein riesiger Müllhaufen.



Ja, genau. Und was wollen wir jetzt machen? Aufgeben, weil es zu spät ist? Aufgeben, weil es Schülern schaden würde? Wollen wir auch die nächsten Generationen von Schülern in die gleiche Falle laufen lassen? Was für ein _Cirkus_!

*Für manche Dinge lohnt es sich zu kämpfen. Für mein Empfinden gehört unsere Muttersprache dazu.*



			
				FloVi said:
			
		

> Aber ebenso klar ist, dass die "organisierten Reformgegner" ihren Teil dazu beigetragen haben.



Nein, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn etwas Böses oder Schlechtes geschieht und ich bin dagegen, dann bin ich nicht mit schuldig daran, daß es nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht oder wirklich verbessert wird. 

Was wäre Deine Empfehlung gewesen? Nicht schreien? Sich nicht wehren? Keine Forderungen? Stilles Erdulden, weil es ja noch schlimmer hätte kommen können? Nein, das ist beileibe zu einfach gedacht!

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

j3st3r said:
			
		

> Das ist zwar einerseits nur ein Spruch, aber andererseits sehr richtig, wenn die Rechtschreibung zum großen Thema der Politik wird, die sich wirklich um andere Dinge kümmern sollte.


Es ist ein polemisches Killer-Argument, denn dafür gibt es die verschiedenen Ressorts.

In Berlin haben wir - gegen den Bundestrend - einen Anstieg der Arbeitsloigkeit. Trotzdem sollen sich die entsprechenden Senatoren (für Nicht-Berliner: Das sind unsere Minister) auch darum kümmern, dass wenigstens ein paar Theater und ander Kulturstätten die allgemeinen Einsparungen überleben. Das sehen natürlich auch alle ein, bis es nicht so läuft, wie manche sich das vorstellen. Dann haben wir plötzlich "wichtigere  Probleme". Dabei haben die es nicht selten überhaupt erst so aufgebauscht.


----------



## Lykurg

FloVi, Du weichst hier ein wenig aus. Das Kulturbudget ist, so ärgerlich das auch oftmals sein mag, zwangsläufig ein Objekt der Politik. Die Rechtschreibung dagegen hat sich völlig ohne politische Einwirkung fast einhundert Jahre lang halten und entwickeln können.

Reformen der Sozial-, Steuer-, Gesundheits- und Rentensysteme, des Schulwesens, des Arbeitsmarkts und vieler anderer vollständig politischer Aufgabenbereiche sind aufgrund finanzieller Zwänge und (zum Teil schon seit Jahrzehnten) absehbarer Entwicklungen unerläßlich. Für die Rechtschreibung galt das bis 1996 absolut nicht.

Am Rande bemerkt, ist für mich dieses Fiasko ein Beispiel mehr dafür, daß die Einmischung des Staats in den Alltag so gering wie möglich gehalten werden sollte.


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Es ist ein polemisches Killer-Argument, denn dafür gibt es die verschiedenen Ressorts.


Ich kann Dir insofern zustimmen, als daß dieses Killerargument viel zu oft angewandt wird, wenn man inhaltlich nicht mehr weiter kommt. Allerdings ist der Unterschied hier doch, daß die Rechtschreibreform eben nicht nur ein Ressort betrifft, sondern das ganze Volk:

Zehntausende Naturwissenschaftler lernen neue Regeln, ereifern sich, ärgern sich -- anstatt zu forschen und zu veröffentlichen.

Zehntausende Journalisten büffeln und diskutieren Regeln -- anstatt zu recherchieren und zu berichten.

Millionen Schüler und Lehrer beschäftigen sich mit verkorksten Schreibweisen -- anstatt nötiges Wissen zu erlernen bzw. zu vermitteln.

Kultusministerkonferenzen sind gelähmt über den Reformstreit -- anstatt endlich Zentralabitur, bundesweite Vergleichbarkeit der Leistungen oder die Qualität der Lehre zu organisieren.

Sekretärinnen schlagen Worte und Regeln nach, wo sie früher blind und sicher tippen konnten.

Das kostet mehrere Millionen Mannsstunden Arbeitskraft jährlich, mehrere Milliarden Euro Kosten wurden verursacht und gebracht hat es gar nichts. 

Nein, ich stimme denjenigen zu, die sagen: Deutschland hat in der Tat wichtigere Probleme. Deutschland braucht ein Gefühl des Konsens, der Tatkraft, des Zukunftswillens -- und jetzt befeinden sich die unterschiedlichsten Personengruppen wegen Schreibweisen.

Kajjo


----------



## Jana337

Wie hat sich eigentlich die Politik in den Rechtschreibreformen engagiert?

Jana


----------



## Lykurg

Die Kultusministerkonferenz, die letztlich die Reform bestimmt und beschlossen hat, besteht aus den Kultusministern der Bundesländer. (Einen Bundeskultusminister gibt es nicht.) Das Gremium hat in jahrelanger Arbeit im Stillen vor sich hin gewurstelt und das Ergebnis 1996 dem Volk als "endgültig" serviert.


----------



## Kajjo

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Am Rande bemerkt, ist für mich dieses Fiasko ein Beispiel mehr dafür, daß die Einmischung des Staats in den Alltag so gering wie möglich gehalten werden sollte.


Leider ist dies ein Sprachforum und keine politische Plattform, aber ich kann Dir nur allzu recht geben:

Demokratie ist nicht, wenn darüber abgestimmt wird, was ALLE tun müssen. Demokratie muß Freiheit und Entfaltung des Einzelnen sichern und Pluralität ermöglichen. Es gab überhaupt keinen Grund für den Staat, in die funktionierende Rechtschreibung einzugreifen -- allmähliche Änderungen und Erweiterungen hat es auch vorher gegeben und sie waren nie in gewichtigem Maße umstritten.

Da bin ich ausnahmsweise ganz amerikanisch: "Life, Liberty, and the Pursuit of Happiness" ist ein schönes Credo.

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Schüler können sich am wenigsten wehren, das ist wahr -- aber die Betroffenheit endet spätestens beim Schulabgang. Dann sind auch sie Erwachsene. Und man ist wesentlich länger Erwachsener als Schüler, es gibt viel mehr Berufstätige als Schüler. Nein, diese Reform betrifft unsere Muttersprache und damit uns alle.


Die Schule und ihre Zeugnisse beeinflussen jedoch sehr stark, wie dieses Leben als Erwachsener beruflich verläuft. Einige der von Dir genannten Gruppen können sich der Reform sehr wohl verweigern. Schriftsteller machen daraus einen Kulturkampf, Journalisten "beweisen" ihren Sinn für zivilen Ungehorsam und ihre Verlage machen sich damit selbst zur Nachricht.



> Wir haben in der Tat ganz andere Probleme in diesem Lande.


Okay, dann greife ich das Argument eben auf. Wo ist denn bei diesen Problemen das öffentliche Engagement? Wo sind die großen Unterschriftensammlungen gegen Arbeitslosigkeit? Wo sind die Massen-Demos gegen oder für Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr?

Wir haben in der Tat große Probleme, und dennoch schafft man es mit der so "unwichtigen" Rechtschreib-Reform die Massen zu mobilisieren und auf die Barrikaden zu treiben.



> *Für manche Dinge lohnt es sich zu kämpfen. Für mein Empfinden gehört unsere Muttersprache dazu.*


Wer ist denn hier "wir"? 
Die Bayern?
Die Friesen?
Die Westfalen?
Oder die Sachsen?
Oder vielleicht sind es die Juristen, Wissenschafteler, Journalisten.

Jede Region und die meisten Berufsgruppen haben ihre eigene Sprache. Das sind nicht nur Fachausdrücke, das ist auch die Art zu Formulieren. Man erkennt einen Zeitungsartikel an seiner Grammatik ebenso wie einen juristischen Text, selbst wenn nicht ein einziger Fachausdruck dabei ist.

Die Muttersprache ist etwas sehr Subjektives. Jeder - absolut jeder - Versuch, sie in Formalien zu zwängen muss scheitern.

Und was die Effizienz oder auch "Schönheit" der deutschen Sprache angeht: Meinst Du wirklich, der Wortwitz eines Heinz Erhardt hing davon ab, ob "eislaufen" nun so oder so geschrieben wird?  Die Seele einer Sprache findet sich im Gehörten. Nicht umsonst wurden in der Schule Gedichte nie vorgelesen, sondern "interpretiert". Das gilt in beide Richtungen, 

im Guten:
"Und eines Tages - es war sehr kalt, und ich              fror vor mich hin, denn nicht nur meine Mutter, sondern auch der Ofen war              ausgegangen - teilte sich plötzlich die Wand, und eine wunderschöne              Fee erschien! Sie hatte ein faltenreiches Gewand und ein ebensolches Gesicht." (_Heinz Erhardt_)

wie im Schlechten:
"Die neue Sssse Dee mit massenweise krasse und brontal knackige Radiofolgen. Das Fetteste aus den letzten 2 Jahren Radio. Was brauchst Du mehr?! Kick in Fresse, oda was?" (_Werbetext auf der Erkan und Stefan-Website_)


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Nein, das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. Wenn etwas Böses oder Schlechtes geschieht und ich bin dagegen, dann bin ich nicht mit schuldig daran, daß es nicht wieder rückgängig gemacht oder wirklich verbessert wird.



Ich sprach von den "organisierten Reformgegnern", das ist natürlich zu pauschal, weil auch da keine einheitliche Linie gibt.



			
				Focus online vom 11.04.2005 said:
			
		

> Das Gremium will dem vorherrschenden Sprachgebrauch folgen und dafür einiges an Systematik opfern, die den Reform-Vätern als Leitlinie galt. Ehrgeiziges Ziel des Rates: Bis zum Stichtag 1. August sollen die Experten das Reformwerk so zurechtschleifen, dass es auch seinen Kritikern gefällt. An diesem Tag werden die neuen Regeln in allen Bereichen verbindlich, in denen der Staat etwas zu sagen hat, also vor allem in den Schulen und Behörden.
> 
> Der Vorsitzende des Rates, der ehemalige bayerische Kultusminister Hans Zehetmaier, ist froh, dass er auch die schärfsten Reformkritiker inzwischen mit im Boot hat. Die Sprachprofessoren Theodor Ickler und Peter Eisenberg verdammen die Rechtschreibreform seit Jahren in Grund und Boden. Beide Schreib-Experten waren nach den Beratungen mit dem erreichten Kompromiss zufrieden, hatten sie doch einige kleine Änderungen an der Neuregelung durchsetzen können.


----------



## Jana337

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Die Kultusministerkonferenz, die letztlich die Reform bestimmt und beschlossen hat, besteht aus den Kultusministern der Bundesländer. (Einen Bundeskultusminister gibt es nicht.) Das Gremium hat in jahrelanger Arbeit im Stillen vor sich hin gewurstelt und das Ergebnis 1996 dem Volk als "endgültig" serviert.


 Ist der erste Impuls aus diesen Kreisen ausgegangen? Ich kann irgendwie nicht nachvollziehen, wer daran Interesse haben könnte (außer Burrokraten - diese abweichende Version habe ich hier im Forum erlernt ). Gibt es einen bedeutenden Teil der Fachleute (im breitesten Sinne), der einen Handlungsbedarf empfunden hat?

Bei uns gab es vor 13 Jahren auch eine Rechtschreibreform, die die Schreibweise der Fremdwörter größtenteils phonetisiert hat. Es gab da einige hirnrissige Teile (die ich bis heute nicht akzeptiert habe ), aber so schlimm war es auch nicht.

Wenn wir bei Tschechien sind, schreiben wir schon lange cirkus, kupón und butik. Aber im Namen des tschechischen Volkes lehne ich jegliche Mitverantwortung ab. 


			
				Kajjo said:
			
		

> Leider Zum Glück ist dies ein Sprachforum und keine politische Plattform, aber ich kann Dir nur allzu recht geben


 Ich jetzt auch. 

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Jana said:
			
		

> Zum Glück ist dies ein Sprachforum und keine politische Plattform, aber ich kann Dir nur allzu recht geben.


Richtig. Wie konnte mir das nur passieren?

Kajjo


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Die Seele einer Sprache findet sich im Gehörten. Nicht umsonst wurden in der Schule Gedichte nie vorgelesen, sondern "interpretiert".



Die Logik dieser Aussage verbirgt sich mir vollkommen. Müßten demzufolge nicht _gerade_ in der Schule Gedichte vorgelesen statt interpretiert werden?

Kajjo


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Die Logik dieser Aussage verbirgt sich mir vollkommen. Müßten demzufolge nicht _gerade_ in der Schule Gedichte vorgelesen statt interpretiert werden?


Sorry, unsere Lehrer verstanden unter interpretieren "vorlesen mit Betonung!"


----------



## Kajjo

FloVi said:
			
		

> Sorry, unsere Lehrer verstanden unter interpretieren "vorlesen mit Betonung!"


Aha. Unsere Lehrer verstanden unter Intepretieren das Anfertigen von seitenlangen Ergüssen, was der Autor wohl gedacht und gemeint haben mag. Es war elendig und absolut wertlos. Es wurden nur Gelaber und umnebelte Gedanken gefördert und nicht eine sinnvolle Analyse oder gar gesunder Menschenverstand.

Aber interessant, welche unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen das Wort "interpretieren" in verschiedenen Regionen trägt!

Kajjo


----------



## jester.

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Aha. Unsere Lehrer verstanden unter Intepretieren das Anfertigen von seitenlangen Ergüssen, was der Autor wohl gedacht und gemeint haben mag. Es war elendig und absolut wertlos. Es wurden nur Gelaber und umnebelte Gedanken gefördert und nicht eine sinnvolle Analyse oder gar gesunder Menschenverstand.
> 
> Aber interessant, welche unterschiedlichen Bedeutungen das Wort "interpretieren" in verschiedenen Regionen trägt!
> 
> Kajjo



Also das gibt es immer noch. Es macht viel Spaß...


----------



## FloVi

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Aha. Unsere Lehrer verstanden unter Intepretieren das Anfertigen von seitenlangen Ergüssen...



Ächz. Da kann ich rückwirkend ja noch dankbar sein, dass in unserer Region "interpretieren" anders interpretiert wurde.


----------



## Whodunit

Interessant, wie sich dieser Thread (oops, Srett) entwickelt hat. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass ich damit so eine Welle der Emotionen, Beschwerden und Erläuterungen auslöse, aber ich bereue es natürlich auch nicht. Denn über unsere Sprache sollte sich jeder Gedanken machen - ich verlange von keinem, dass er das mit Fremdsprachen tut, so wie wir, aber wenigsten mit unser eigenen. Ich verstehe alle Beschwerden, was nun sinnvoll und sinnlos ist - das habe ich auch schon vorher -, aber langsam fühle ich mich integriert.

Die alte Rechtschreibung, Kajjo und Lykurg, war aber nicht viel logischer. An "das/daß" war nicht einfacher oder schwerer als an "das/dass", doch das Problem war die ß-Regelung bei "er läßt" und "laß es!", aber "ich lasse". Die zweite Variante mag logisch sein: Am Silbenende immer ß statt ss. Dem stimmt ja auch das dritte Beispiel zu. Aber was war mit dem "t"? Warum ist denn "sst" verboten? DAS war unlogisch und ist mir bis heute noch unbegreiflich. Auch der Unterschied zwischen "radfahren" und "Auto fahren" ist mir unerklärlich. Zumal man, glaube ich, sogar "ich fahre Rad" schreiben sollte, aber "ich bin radgefahren".

Ich finde es eine Schande, dass am Ende nichts als ein Chaos dabei rausgekommen ist, wo ja so viel investiert wurde. Alle automatischen Korrekturleser, sprich spell checkers (wie hießen die auf Deutsch?), sind nun nahezu wertlos, weil auf einmal "kennenlernen" wieder richtig sein soll.

Kajjo, alle, die gegen die Reform waren, haben dieses Chaos mit ausgelöst. Wärt ihr dafür gewesen, wäre alles gut abgeklärt und wir könnten in Ruhe leben. Es hätten genauso gut auch alle (oder zumindest die meisten) dagegen stimmen können. Wenn du sagst, "eislaufen" muss es heißen und "Eis laufen" ist Quatsch, dann geben gewisse Leute nach und räumen ein: "Na gut, dann lassen wir halt beides gelten." Und genau an diesem Punkt sind wir!

Einer muss zurückstecken können - der andere gewinnt. Deswegen ist ein Mix aus beiden Reformen ja nicht schlecht, aber bitte geordneter: Dann halt die ß/ss-Regelung akzeptieren, aber nicht die Zusammenschreibungen. Das wäre eine logische Alternative, stattdessen ist nun alles und nichts richtig.

Übrigens, übermönch, noch einmal zur Reform von 1901: Die war auch nicht ganz fehlerlos, denn warum schreben wir Tür und Tor, aber Thron und Theater? Vorher wurde alles mit "th" geschrieben, was vielleicht auch durch lateinischen und französischen Einfluss (bei théâtre evtl.) der Theologen so akzeptiert wurde. Plötzlich gab es eine Reform und alles war durcheinander.

Ich schlage vor, dass die Reform so weit es geht zurückgesetzt wird - auf ein Niveau, das über 50 % der Deutschen akzeptieren -, aber bitte nicht immer zwei oder drei erlaubte Möglichkeiten. Dann haben es Korrekturleser nur noch schwerer!


----------



## Lykurg

> Kajjo, alle, die gegen die Reform waren, haben dieses Chaos mit ausgelöst. Wärt ihr dafür gewesen, wäre alles gut abgeklärt und wir könnten in Ruhe leben. Es hätten genauso gut auch alle (oder zumindest die meisten) dagegen stimmen können.


Hier werden Dolchstoßlegenden konstruiert...  Einige wenige der schlimmsten Mißgriffe konnten abgemildert werden, das gesamte Paket ist dennoch völlig inakzeptabel geblieben. Die Interventionen der Gegner haben die Reform nicht verschlechtert. Hast du die verlinkten Listen dir überhaupt einmal angesehen? Soviel Inkonsistenz wie in der neuen Rechtschreibung wirst du in der alten schwerlich finden. Und ich würde gerne wissen, wann und wo ich die Möglichkeit zum "Dagegenstimmen" gehabt hätte.

Das Th ist 1901 in allen griechischen Fremdwörtern erhalten geblieben. Daran hat man aber auch jetzt relativ wenig verändert. Einige häufig gebräuchliche Wörter wurden "vereinfacht", also verstümmelt, und die Mehrzahl blieb unbehelligt, siehe ein paar Beispiele. Einheitlichkeit???


----------



## Whodunit

Lykurg said:
			
		

> Hier werden Dolchstoßlegenden konstruiert...  Einige wenige der schlimmsten Mißgriffe konnten abgemildert werden, das gesamte Paket ist dennoch völlig inakzeptabel geblieben. Die Interventionen der Gegner haben die Reform nicht verschlechtert. Hast du die verlinkten Listen dir überhaupt einmal angesehen? Soviel Inkonsistenz wie in der neuen Rechtschreibung wirst du in der alten schwerlich finden. Und ich würde gerne wissen, wann und wo ich die Möglichkeit zum "Dagegenstimmen" gehabt hätte.


 
Natürlich habe ich mir den Link angesehen. Da haben sich Leute den alten und neuen Duden zur Hand genommen und bewusst Inkonsistenzen finden wollen. Hätte man es bei der alten Rechtschreibung gemacht, so wäre eine ähnliche Liste zu Stande gekommen, nur hat sich keiner die Mühe gemacht und etwas gegen die alte Schreibung gehabt - denn die, die die neue Schreibung akzeptieren, beschweren sich ja nicht über die alte, sie sagen nur, dass sie nicht einfacher oder besser war. 



> Das Th ist 1901 in allen griechischen Fremdwörtern erhalten geblieben. Daran hat man aber auch jetzt relativ wenig verändert. Einige häufig gebräuchliche Wörter wurden "vereinfacht", also verstümmelt, und die Mehrzahl blieb unbehelligt, siehe ein paar Beispiele. Einheitlichkeit???


 
Einige??? Also wieder Ausnahmen! Es gibt doch in keiner Rechtschreibung in keiner Sprache komplette Einheitlichkeit - Verwirrungen gibt es immer. Jana hat uns Beispiele für die Aneignung französischer Wörter in der tschechischen Sprache gezeigt. Aber vielleicht kann man auch dort "scanner" (statt zkeneř? ) finden? Schon haben wir wieder Inkonsistenz.


----------



## Hutschi

Aus für „Majonäse“: Das ändert sich sofort an unserer Rechtschreibung - WELT

Einige der seltsamen Formen sind wieder ungültig.

Nach mehr als 10 Jahren wurde die Rechtschreibung der üblichen Nutzung angepasst.

Es ist wieder Mayonnaise.

Ich denke, das ist wichtig hier als Ergänzung.

(Typo korrigiert.)


----------



## Hutschi

Der Duden ist aktualisiert.

Duden | Mayonnaise | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Danke für den Hinweis, das war an mir vorbeigegangen, wie man so sagt.
Aktualisierungen 2011 und 2017


MrMagoo said:


> Die Form "Cirkus" kann ich beim besten Willen nicht nachvollziehen, wir hatten eigentlich die beiden Möglichkeiten, die fremde Schreibung zu nutzen ("Circus") oder die eingedeutschte ("Zirkus") - aber was "Cirkus" bringen soll?!?!?! Kann ich dann jetzt auch Photograf oder Fotograf schreiben?! So ein benebelter Schwachsinn... ich will auch was von dem Zeug, das die da in Mnnheim wohl dauernd zu sich nehmen, vielleicht begreife ich's ja dann...


›Cirkus‹ ist jetzt auch weg:


> Leider haben wir zu Ihrer Suche nach *'cirkus'* keine Treffer gefunden.
> Duden | Suchen | cirkus


----------

